
VW Software Fix for Cars Causing Performance, Fuel Efficiency Problems - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2017-04-06/vw-drivers-lawyers-question-software-fix-for-dieselgate-cars/8418142
======
Neliquat
This is some 'water is wet' news to me. Who would have thought trying to
achieve lower pollution was less efficient and less powerful with only
software changes.

In unrelated news, I hack ecus, so if you have a worthless vw deisel...

